# Trying to dissect the New Belgium Fat Tire bike.



## KansasJack (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm thinking:
- Western Flyer frame and tank.
- Higgins beehive springer fork.
- Delta torpedo headlight.

Can't figure out the chainring, rear rack and chain guard.

I'm guessing that the artist may have imagined those items rather than base them off actual products, but I'm wondering if there are any similar-looking racks and chainrings out there.


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 7, 2011)

Wouldn't the frame have to be a Columbia with the single tube extending back from the seat post? Or at least the portion of it?


----------



## KansasJack (Mar 7, 2011)

> Wouldn't the frame have to be a Columbia with the single tube extending back from the seat post? Or at least the portion of it?




Ah! I didn't even notice that. Now you know why I felt compelled to post here and seek input from people more knowledgeable than I. Thanks for the pointing that out, I appreciate the help.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm thirsty...

I am thinking it's a Columbia inspired illustration, but easier to pinpoint it were facing the chainguard side.
The springer is more Columbia than Higgins and the chainwheel looks it as well.
The rack looks aftermarket and not original to the bike.
Also, clearly a repaint


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 7, 2011)

How about this. It's 1986 Columbia RX-5.


----------



## kunzog (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like many of the Repro Western Flyers built by Columbia.


----------



## KansasJack (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the input, guys. I wasn't very familiar with Columbia bikes, but it looks like you guys nailed it.


----------

